# LAPD opens Bill Cosby investigation



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2015)

*LAPD opens investigation against Bill Cosby, statute of limitations won’t matter*

After the removal of Bill Cosby’s statue at Disney in Hollywood, networks dropping reruns of his hit television shows, and an admission of drugging a woman with the intent to have sex, the Los Angeles Police Department is finally opening an investigation against comedian.

According to ABC News, the LAPD will look into every single case made against Cosby, including ones that are expired beyond the statutes of limitations. The Associated Press found that Cosby admitted in court in 2005 that he had a Quaaludes prescription, so he would be able to drug women he wanted to have sex with. The case was settled. He has been accused of sexually assaulting close to 40 women spanning five decades.

(more)

http://newpittsburghcourieronline.c...ill-cosby-statute-of-limitations-wont-matter/


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 9, 2015)

yawn...Does anybody really care?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2015)

Strange question, Davey Jones.  Apparently you do; the thread title is descriptive and you clicked on it. Also, I'm betting the victims care quite a bit. (why the big font?)


----------



## oldman (Jul 9, 2015)

Like many of you here, I have watched the Coz a lot over the years. Needless to say, I am disappointed in him.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2015)

Of course people care. This individual used drugs to ensure he was able to have sex with women who otherwise would have blown him off. I am certain these women care a great deal.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, Davey, women care. 

I was brought up to believe that decent men protected women.
We were warned that there were bad men who preyed on women.

Men like Cosby and others recently exposed, portrayed themselves as decent men with family values while all the time they were total cads.
We care enough to want them exposed to the full heat of public censure.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, there goes another illusion dashed to bits, I had viewed Cosby as being a tower of integrity and infallibility.   I guess I feel a bit betrayed, like when Bill Clinton's tryst in the oval office, & subsequent denial became public.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2015)

I watched him and enjoyed him in the TV sitcoms over the years, never really paid attention to his stand-up.  I always liked him and gave him the benefit of the doubt when this whole thing started.  I am disappointed in him, you can't tell a book by its cover I guess.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2015)

As an aside, I wonder how LAPD hopes to get past the statute of limitations.  They can investigate all they want, but the statute of limitations would prevent them from charging.  OR maybe CA has some loophole.

AND, I am also very disappointed in Bill Cosby.  I loved his standup stuff about parents and children and the sitcom, too.  I really didn't want to believe the charges against him, but now it appears he's guilty.  Sad.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

So Ironic..  He always prided himself on his comedy being "clean" and never having to resort to "blue" humor or vulgarity to be funny..


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So Ironic..  He always prided himself on his comedy being "clean" and never having to resort to "blue" humor or vulgarity to be funny..



Not only from a different era but probably was a planned strategy to stay away from controversy. Still wonder if things "Dr Huxtable family man" and calling out the crime & criminals from his own community was a guilty conscience, deflection or what he really thought. The drug angle is getting a lot of play. The man voluntarily decided to incapacitate women and rape them, that's all you need to know.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 13, 2015)

Cosby's wife says accusers consented to drugs and sex.

http://nypost.com/2015/07/12/bill-cosbys-wife-says-accusers-consented-to-drugs-and-sex/

No means no. Cosby's pr strategy seems to be blame the victim ie they knew what they were getting into And we'll probably hear what "favors" they wanted from him. Puzzled by Cosby's wife even defending him.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

If Camille does not defend her husband, she must come to terms with the heinous fact that she has been living with a monster for decades. I think she is unable to face the truth.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 13, 2015)

> Mrs. Cosby is “a proud, dignified but stubborn woman. You can say that she’s standing by her husband, but really, the more people stand against him, the more she perceives it as an affront to her and all that she’s done to make him a star,” said another source who’s done business with the ­Cosbys and remains close to them.
> Camille Cosby, 71, who is also her 78-year-old husband’s business manager, demanded last week at a crisis meeting with advisers that their lawyers and p.r. specialists “get back out in front of this,” the business source said.
> “I created him, I knew what I was getting and we’ll fix this,” she told the gathering at a meeting at the couple’s Shelburne Falls, Mass., home Tuesday night.



Sounds more like she used him for fame and money by proxy..  Seems she is more worried about a tarnished brand than her husband cheating on her.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sounds more like she used him for fame and money by proxy..  Seems she is more worried about a tarnished brand than her husband cheating on her.



If Cosby's lawyers were smart and he was truely worried about his family he should've sheltered money in a will, trust, insurance policies, his wife's or kids names. Especially since these lawsuits have been going on for over a decade. She'll get something even if he is sued.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 13, 2015)

"I created him"?  and she's not upset about a cheating husband, or the fact he is a rapist.. but more concerned with how it looks?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 13, 2015)

Apparently she became his business manager. Wether she did that to help "the family" business or boredom we'll never know. She has forgiven & tolerated some of Cosby's affairs-this is where the victim's lawyers might attack because she would be considered an enabler. So yeh she might be protecting herself.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Re: wife, could be she looks the other way to protect the lifestyle/assets to which she is accustomed. (Cosby is _extremely _wealthy.) And, figures if he’s doing other women he’ll leave her alone. She is definitely in denial….or something.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Whoopi Goldberg has changed her stance about Bill Cosby…I guess.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/14/entertainment/whoopi-goldberg-bill-cosby-feat/

Today on The View there was a segment with Whoopi talking to ABC Legal Analyst Dan Abrams, but I think it was damage control. I highly doubt Whoopi all of a sudden had a revelation about the statute of limitations as that has been talked about since the beginning of the first few allegations. She still looks like a fool for not researching that earlier. Of course she also believes what Roman Polanski did is not "rape rape." Unless it is on video, or she witnesses the crime herself, celebrities don't commit rape. Will she apologize to all the women who she basically called liars or accused of digging for Cosby's money?  I doubt it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 30, 2015)

*First Criminal Charges*

Criminal charges actually filed in Pennsylvania. Warrant issued for 2004 assault. Might be arraigned today.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...osby-charged-2004-pa-******-assault/78069794/


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 30, 2015)

I loved Cosby until this all came about.  Now, he disgusts me and I hope he ends up in prison where the other rapists go.


----------



## Raven (Dec 30, 2015)

It's about time he is charged.  I was beginning to think it would never happen.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 30, 2015)

Was booked and arraigned today. Bail set at 1 million dollars, must surrender passport.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/pennsylvan...-cosby-in-******-assault-sources-say/37191032


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bill Cosby needs to answer for this.  I'm shocked at his wife's inability to see how much he needs to take responsibility for his actions.  Millions loved Cosby and he has disappointed everyone.  He must be mentally ill.  I'm so sorry for all his victims who suffered.  Shame on YOU, Bill Cosby...now is the time to do the right thing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 30, 2015)

So many powerful people get away with this kind of thing it's about time one paid.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 30, 2015)

Sad situation all around, his life is basically over, his wife is almost delusional and you feel for the victims. He took full advantage of his position to rape without apology. It's like actor Terrance Howard. Good actor and very handsome...then you find out he has a history of beating women. Then in recent interviews he sounds more bat crap crazy than Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2015)

Cosby was a great comedian....but, it appears that most of his brains reside in his crotch.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 30, 2015)

Karen99 said:


> Bill Cosby needs to answer for this. I'm shocked at his wife's inability to see how much he needs to take responsibility for his actions. Millions loved Cosby and he has disappointed everyone. He must be mentally ill. I'm so sorry for all his victims who suffered. Shame on YOU, Bill Cosby...now is the time to do the right thing.



His wife is in denial. I’m not shocked at all. She’s married to an extremely popular and wealthy celebrity. Personally I think some part of her _has_ to know that there’s truth to the allegations. He’s already admitted drugging one woman to have sex. Mentally ill?  Meh, I don’t know about that.  But I wouldn’t hold my breath waiting for Cosby to take responsibility.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like another wife who looked the other way when it came to her husband's ****** behavior...


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> His wife is in denial. I’m not shocked at all. She’s married to an extremely popular and wealthy celebrity. Personally I think some part of her _has_ to know that there’s truth to the allegations. He’s already admitted drugging one woman to have sex. Mentally ill?  Meh, I don’t know about that.  But I wouldn’t hold my breath waiting for Cosby to take responsibility.



I'm thinking drugging and raping women over and over isn't within any normal range of behavior.  His wife obviously embraces denial to manage this?  Who knows.  These people live in their own world.  I'm glad he is being called to answer.  My sympathy is all with the victims.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 31, 2015)

It's about time...   The man has 57 alleged victims...  hard to fathom that 57 women are lying with stories so similar.   What is disturbing is that because of his wealth and power.. this is not a "He said/she said" proposition....   it took a "he said and 57 she saids" to bring about some action.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 31, 2015)

Sadly, it still is often the woman who is on tial in the court of public opinion. Normal? Cosby is not even close. Mentally ill? Possibly, but I would lean more towards rampant Narcissism.


----------



## jnos (Dec 31, 2015)

oldman said:


> Like many of you here, I have watched the Coz a lot over the years. Needless to say, I am disappointed in him.


Ditto!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2015)

Karen99 said:


> I'm thinking drugging and raping women over and over isn't within any normal range of behavior. His wife obviously embraces denial to manage this? Who knows. These people live in their own world. I'm glad he is being called to answer. My sympathy is all with the victims.



I think there's a difference between not behaving in (what most of us think is) a "normal" way vs. actually having a mental illness. I just hope the defense doesn't pull out some lame insanity defense.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 31, 2015)

*spouse or business manager*

Speaking of Cosby's wife. A dispute in Mass where a suit has been as to wether Cosby's wife can be forced to testify as Cosby's business manager and not his wife. Mass has a spousal privilege clause saying a husband or wife don't have to testify against one or the other. Lawyers for 7 women who sued Cosby want Cosby's wife deposed or as his business manager. Don't like it be in the end she is his wife. This could be a reason why they stayed married because it keeps a lot of potential information out of court.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-assault-women-knew-******-proclivities.html


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2015)

So now, the civil suit against him has been put on hold in order not to interfere with this new criminal charge. The article says that above all, the complainant in the civil suit wants to see him
in jail.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 31, 2015)

I might add to my previous post that possibly lynching a young woman after routine traffic stop is wrong, that repeatedly tazering a suspect until dead because he annoys you is wrong...Black lives do matter. But Cosby is a criminal even if his skin was purple.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I think there's a difference between not behaving in (what most of us think is) a "normal" way vs. actually having a mental illness. I just hope the defense doesn't pull out some lame insanity defense.



I would agree there's a difference, Apple.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I might add to my previous post that possibly lynching a young woman after routine traffic stop is wrong, that repeatedly tazering a suspect until dead because he annoys you is wrong...Black lives do matter. But Cosby is a criminal even if his skin was purple.



I hope it's not necessary to tell people that lynching is wrong. I'm not seeing where anyone has said anything about the color of Bill Cosby's skin. "Black lives matter" isn't relevant here.I don't understand why you've injected race into the discussion. I also don't see any humor whatsoever in this situation, but apparently you do since you posted a Fat Albert cartoon - Post #28.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 31, 2015)

If you read humor into that cartoon, you're not reading it right.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 31, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> If you read humor into that cartoon, you're not reading it right.



Yup............ain't nothing funny about it.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 31, 2015)

Not funny in the least. Biting satire.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2015)

*
Bill Cosby's wife Camille must answer questions about hubby's 'proclivities' in deposition, judge rules

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...mille-fighting-legal-battle-article-1.2481920
*


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2016)

I apologize if I am duplicating someone's post. I did not read all of the preceding posts. I was watching "First Edition" last evening on TV and Michael Jackson's former attorney, Thomas Mesereau,  was on and he was adding his opinion re:the accusations and he stated that he didn't believe that the women would have much of a case for reasons he had stated. (I thought that Bill had already acknowledged that he did take advantage of a few women?) I think this will be interesting from a legal standpoint as we watch the facts come forward and then see how it all unfolds. Laws can sometimes be unfair because how the law reads to you and I is not always the way it is interpreted. The next phase will be the civil cases, regardless if Bill is found innocent or guilty.

I read in People's magazine many years ago when Bill was probably at the height of his career and the interviewer was asking him about his wife and Bill said that she had just celebrated her birthday. The interviewer asked Bill what gift he bought for his wife and Bill asked her what do you get a woman that already has everything? He said that he had bought her a new jet. So, yesterday on TV the announcer said that Bill had just arrived back home in his personal jet. Does that mean that he and his wife both have one?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 1, 2016)

So, yesterday on TV the announcer said that Bill had just arrived back home in his personal jet. Does that mean that he and his wife both have one?

It's certainly possible...and if he has to pay court costs, fines, and damages to all those victims he might have to having a yard sale of all his expensive toys. It's just beyond stupid. Letting your hootie dictate your behavior. A whole successful career and more money than you need. Now you are old and almost blind and in complete disgrace...pitiful


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2016)

The whole Cosby thing is just disgusting, sad and pitiful on so many levels . . . .


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2016)

Cosby prosecution said to be political. A newly elected DA in that area trying to make hay. Lawyers says campaign promise being kept.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20160101_Cosby_claim__Charge_politically_motivated.html

Also heard on tv that statute of limitations expires in about a month. I doubt this was the only prosecutor eye balling a Cosby prosecution.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2016)

Statutes of limitation are different in each state.  My state's SOL is 5 or 6 years, depending on specific circumstances.  I believe the SOL on many of the alleged cases has run long ago.  The state that has just arraigned has a 12 year statute (Pennsylvania, I think?).


----------



## Misty (Jan 2, 2016)

Bill Cosby's wife must testify in civil case against him, judge rules

12 hours ago
.
Actor and comedian Bill Cosby arrives for his arraignment on ****** assault charges at the Montgomery …


(Reuters) - In the same week that comedian Bill Cosby was arrested on ****** assault charges, his wife, Camille Cosby, learned she must testify in a civil case against the entertainer filed by seven women who said he defamed them, court documents said.


A federal magistrate judge in Massachusetts on Thursday rejected arguments by Cosby's wife of almost 52 years, who also has been his business manager, that the deposition would represent an "undue burden."


The deposition is scheduled for next Wednesday, a week after Bill Cosby, 78, was charged in Pennsylvania in the only criminal case brought against the actor, who has been accused by more than 50 women of sexually abusing them in incidents dating back decades.

http://news.yahoo.com/bill-cosbys-w...3bmpvBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMyBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

Good.


----------

